# Possible permissions issue



## Big EMPin (Jun 14, 2012)

Wasn't sure what category this actually fell under. Since it was not a traditional MS Office problem and may be a permissions issue, I figured I'd put it here. I work at a place that uses a certain application (not going to bother mentioning the name because it's state software and not supported here) that has the ability for users to click a button to pull up certain Word Documents stored on a server from within that application. One user is getting a "Server Busy" error message when trying to pull up any document this way. Naturally, I first thought latency since these are loaded from a server, but when we logged off of her Windows login and used an administrator one on the same PC, no error occurred. We then, out of curiosity, temporarily gave her admin rights, and she did not get the issue. Tried re-installing Office to check for issues there, nothing. She does not have the problem when logged in with her user name on a different PC. When other standard users are logged into her PC, they too have the issue. It is only occurring as a standard user on that specific PC. I do not suffer the issue when remoting into her PC.

Judging on the fact that she does not have the problem when she is an administrator, only as a standard user, I'm thinking it's some sort of permissions issue...but the question is, what permissions could possibly cause such a thing? It's such an odd error message for a permissions issue, so it's throwing me off. Has anyone else ever run into a similar issue with Office or any other applications? I checked the local security policy and didn't see anything that looked like it should cause this issue. The system is a Dell Optiplex 760, with a Core 2 Duo E8400 and 4 GB of RAM. It's running Windows XP and Office 2010 Standard. 

Please, no "Contact your Administrator" responses...our network admins were stumped. I am the administrator for that unnamed application that we use...just trying to get ideas.

:banghead:


----------



## Big EMPin (Jun 14, 2012)

Also, these two messages are logged in Event Viewer every time she attempts to open one: 
Detection of product '{90140000-0012-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}', feature 'ProductFiles', component '{70D8B09D-EC83-41BD-95B3-99DA2DD6270C}' failed. The resource 'HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{000C0126-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\' does not exist.

Detection of product '{90140000-0012-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}', feature 'WORDFiles' failed during request for component '{019C826E-445A-4649-A5B0-0BF08FCC4EEE}'

I checked my PC, and I do not have these registry keys either, so I have no idea what they do.


----------



## yodamin (Jul 5, 2012)

Logon to the PC as admin and try:

*msiexec /unreg

**msiexec /regserver

from the run line. The commands unregister/re-register msiexec which runs everytime an office file is open, since it is not happening on the server we can assume this one host is possibly afflicted but some type of corrupted files/reg entries whatever. This should reset them all. 


*


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

You could try making her a local admin and see if that works. To do that log in to the PC as the administrator, go to control panel>administrative tools>computer management>local users and groups. Pull up the administrators group and add her domain username to the group. Then have her log in normally and see what happens.

This only affects the rights she has to the computer, not the domain or any other computer she logs in to. Just an idea.


----------



## yodamin (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok. make sure that the network share in question has this user allowed to access files.
msiexec uses the local\system account usually, when accessing something over the network local\system uses $machinename.

My previous post should take care of the permissions on the msiexec, however, a manually check of those permissions is in order AND you could also try creating another domain account for this user as a troubleshooting step (in order to create another local profile on the affected host).

I would do the above before trying resetting/disabling renaming the machine account. In the case of the rename you would simply remove the host from the domain, change host name and with the required PC account pre-created in your domain environment-if it is not done automagically , re-add PC to domain (I can't assume you know this already, don't mean to insult anyone here).


----------



## yodamin (Jul 5, 2012)

Also, the security context of MS Office may be different (there may even have been an incomplete install) if it was installed manually on this PC instead of say pushed over the lan? What is the history of this PC?

An incomplete install could very well cause this type of behaviour.


----------



## yodamin (Jul 5, 2012)

When running the lan push the following was probably set by the script:

msiexec -i c:\pathtofile\mypackage.msi ALLUSERS=1

If Office was installed manually (because of whatever issues with the push) by an admin, then that was most likely not set.


----------



## yodamin (Jul 5, 2012)

msiexec.exe at the command line will give you the version of the installer you're dealing with.Run it on the affected host and please post if here as it might help in troubleshooting.
Now I am off to my physio appointment. Cheers and GL.


----------



## yodamin (Jul 5, 2012)

BTW--when this crap happens to us at work we usually do not take the time to troubleshoot it as it sometimes takes forever, meanwhile the user is S.O.L and being non-productive.

We backup user data, re-image. Done!


----------



## yodamin (Jul 5, 2012)

Abandoned?


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Agree with Djaburg.

Was thinking if you have a gpo granting local admin rights to an ou and this pc isnt getting that gp then that may be the cause.

I'd try what djaburg posted, only thing that makes sense.


----------



## yodamin (Jul 5, 2012)

Poster already stated that when user has admin rights she does not face this issue. Also, when she logs into another PC using her regular domain account she does not face this issue. Problem is localized to one HOST. That being said, and seeing crazier things happen, it could very well be a user account permissions issue on this one host, although corrupted profile and permissions issues related to msiexec makes more sense. I guess adding her to the local admin group would be a fix, unless domain policy forbids that action...then another solution would be "better".


----------



## yodamin (Jul 5, 2012)

Another thought, normal.dot; try deleting it on the affected host, then try your application once more. If the same error occurs, try deleting it again and copy a normal.dot file from a working host to this non-working one.

Crazier things have happened.


----------

